# Help my betta is dyeing!!



## cuteever (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi, I have a betta fish for more then a year and a about a month ago he started to get wird. Before he was very active and if I get closer to the tank he would move and look for food but now he is always on the bottom of the tank his eyes are like he is sad. I also noticed that he had some white spots in his head, just like a little pimple. So I thouht was fungus for that I used jungle fungus clear. My tank is 3.5 g so I decided to use just half tab. I did just like the directions, I took out the carbon from the filter and after 4 days I used another half tab. So resuming after all he seems to got better (although he seems to be like really high drugged because he was sleeping all day and nigh) he was ok again for more a couples weeks and now he is sick again. Just like before but worst. His color is kind fading aroud his head, his eyes are saggy, he always on the bottom and plus I noticied that his poop is like a white thin string and off course he is not eating. I had used the jungle twice again (this time a just used half of the half because i thoght was too much. Anyways it seems not working after 4 days. I read some other topics and bettas tanks need to be clean more often. I don't change 100% the water always like 50% and I do every two weeks.:-( Please help me!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

White spots on the body could be ick. White, stringy poops are a sign of internal parasites. Either of these things, or a combination of both would explain his behavior. Also, because they are parasitic infections, the Fungus Clear won't be affective to them. Is there any chance that we might have a photo?

Also, to make a good diagnosis we really need more info on you setup. Ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate readings are a good start. Does he have a heater? What temp. is the water?

For now, don't use any more meds. From what you described it doesn't sound like a fungus or bacterial infection (what the Fungus Clear treats) and continuing the meds unnecessarily will just make things worse. If you answer these questions quickly, and hopefully provide a photo, there is a better chance of saving him.


----------



## cuteever (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks so much for your help. I'm still very desperate because I really don't know what to do. He is so miserable and now it looks like he has a big woond on his head, sort of a open tumor is like the pimple is growing. Well I went a bought a water kit tester and the water is good, the nitrate, nitrite hardness, alkalinity and ph all normal and good. The temp is about 80 F. I also went to the pet store and bouht another medicine because I figured that the fungus clear wasn't working. So I explained what was happening to my fish and the guy told me to use it this medicine that calls Betta Revive by Aquarium Solutions. To tell you the true it past two days ans I did not see any diference he still looks miserable and he really can not swim well. Anyways on the medicines directions it says to use it for at least 3 days and maximum 7 days. 
This is the picture but I don't know if is good to see. I don't thinks I know how to upload a picture in here, sorry...
Thanks again.


----------



## cuteever (Dec 9, 2008)

Let's see if I got it now

Can someone help how to upload a picture in here!
Thanks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

In the FishForum index there is a post about how to upload pictures and videos. Its listed under freshwater pics and videos. Hope that helps.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

If the pics are on the internet you can copy and paste the url using the "insert picture" button. If they are saved in your computer you can use the "attachments" button and click browse to locate them. Then you can close the window, click the down arrow to the right of the "attachments" button, and click "insert all".

I am not familiar with betta revive, but if I am not mistaken it is just a general tonic. Once I see a picture, either I or someone else here should be able to steer you in the right direction as to which meds to dose.


----------



## cuteever (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for the help with the uploading.... I hope I got it this time....
So about the picture I think my camera sucks....I don't if is possible to see something wrong with my fish. Well I can see a white thingy, but maybe because I know....so I hope it helps.
Thanks again to all!


----------



## cuteever (Dec 9, 2008)

*better picx!*

I think the pics are better, the only problem is that is woond is on the other side and is so hard to get pictures of the woond, he always hiding.:-(


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Poor little guy! He looks pretty bad. It may be a bacterial infection.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Ouch, he does look bad :-(. 

It's hard to tell from the pictures, but it kind of looks like hole-in-the-head disease. Is the white spot raised, or more like a depression?

So, I did some research on hole-in-the-head disease and I did find something that seems to fit well with the situation. Apparently, a hexamita (internal parasite) infestation can cause hole-in-the-head. This would explain the white, stringy poops as well. If this is the case, treating with metronidazole is recommended. This is the active ingredient in most internal parasitic meds, so just check the label before you buy. If you can find a medicated food, that is probably best because most people say that they have more success this way than medicating the water.

I also suggest that you read the entire article that I found to be most helpful during my research. It is here: Freshwater Hole in the Head Disease Symptoms, Causes, and Treatment

Good luck, I'm rooting for him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I was thinking hole-in-the-head disease too, but was afraid to say, because I don't have a lot of experience with sick fish. Poor thing. I'm rooting for him, too.


----------



## ctcharmer11 (Dec 16, 2008)

heyy can someone help meee!!! my betta fishh can not stop floating to the top of the fishh bowlll!!! i mean i have heardf of this before butt i need to know how to stopp it!! please someone helppppp!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello ctcharmer11 and welcome to fishforum.

I suggest you start your own thread, it is generally distracting and can be annoying to the original poster to ask questions within a thread where people are trying to help that person. No biggie, I just wanted you to know for the future.

In your new thread we need some more information before we can give you any advice. While this sounds like swim-bladder disorder, we need to know the cause before we can help you to treat it's underlying cause. First off, we need to know what your current setup is (tank, heater, filter, etc.), the tank parameters (ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate readings), what your betta's diet is, did overfeeding occur by accident, when the condition started (if it followed a change in routine or weather), and if there are any other symptoms. Once these questions are answered we have a better chance of diagnosing your problems. Thanks.


----------



## cuteever (Dec 9, 2008)

*Yeah I think is the end!*

So I went to another pet store, and the guy this time looks he knows better, at least that's waht I thought, he gave me bettafix. At the first my fish seem better, but now, he looks awlful...I'm so sad. He is laying down on his side, breathing fast. He tries to swim but when he does he looks like a plain crashing. Here is a picture.
Thanks ti all anyway....


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Bummer. That is one sick fish, poor thing.


----------



## cuteever (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah, but luckly he still alive today! I wake up this morning thinking that he might be dead, but not, he still alive and miserable. I don't know what to do. One thing I know, I'm not giving up on him, I just can't finish with him.
Anybody any sugestions??


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

All I know to tell you is to make him as comfortable as you can. Talk to him and let him know you're there.I'm so sorry your fish is so sick.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry, but that pet store employee didn't know anything either. Bettafix is simply a less concentrated form of melafix which is at best a mild antiseptic. IF it is what I think it is, then bettafix is not going to help. In fact, melaluca (sp?) the active ingredient in bettafix, can actually be harmful to bettas. There is an article about it here: FishGeeks :: View topic - What you need to know about Bettafix and Melafix That may explain the unusual behavior you are seeing.

If there is any chance to save him you need to stop the bettafix (change the water as well as I am assuming that your QT tank is uncycled anyway) - it will not work anyway. Then, I would try treating for hexamita with metronidazole. Jungle parasite clear is relatively easy on the fish, and even if it just clears out some of the parasites, you can use something stronger once he is better equipped to handle it.

And, just so you know. I am not just quoting other people about the bettafix. I tried it on my first betta who had fin rot and I witnessed firsthand the effects that it had on him. I actually think that it contributed to his eventual death looking back now. I also tried it with another betta. It didn't work and luckily I found out how bad it is for bettas before the damage to that betta was irreversable as well. So, I just wanted you to know where I'm coming from.


----------



## cuteever (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh my Oh my.....I don't what to think....I read the article, but I went nut with all those answers.....my fish condition is weird...it looks that he is in comma or something, because he looks dead, but he still breathing I can see his lungs working....and all of nothing he gets up and get back to look dead. I'm frustrated...
Thanks to all anyway!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I used Melafix on one of mine and it made him act wierd, like he was drugged.


----------



## cuteever (Dec 9, 2008)

Well it really didn't work the betta fix, he died on Friday afternoon, 12-19-08.
Many thanks to all.
Bye


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm so sorry you lost your fish. Im sorry we couldn't do more to help you.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss, but that was one *very* sick fish.

Sometimes it's possible to diagnose and treat illness in a fish early on, but in the advanced stages like that sometimes there's just nothing you can do. If your fish is very obviously in a lot of pain and isn't responding to treatment, sometimes it's better to euthanize them than to let them suffer. Here's an article on how to humanely euthanize a fish, if you are ever in a situation like that again:

http://www.fishforum.com/tropical-fish-diseases/how-humanely-euthanize-fish-698/


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss  He was VERY sick, so I doubt that there was really much you could do to help him at that point. Sometimes things just happen. My first betta died of a stubborn case of fin rot that went systemic. Poor thing. But, now I have a new very happy and healthy betta and I have learned quite a bit about treating diseases. Best wishes.


----------

